# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Android Tablet

## barrababe

Prontotec 7inch touch screen tablet 4 GB (BLUE) camera WiFi sensor  comes with black protective case and touch screen pen comes with all accessories and packaging only been used a couple of times £50

----------

